# Paella



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

First attempt at making paella, pia with fire management on the Weber kettle trying to get the right crust, I’ll do a lot of things differently next time but dang paella is good. This was chorizo,chicken and shrimp. 25 %of the bottom crust was burnt, 25% was between burnt and perfect, remaining 50% was mostly perfect with a small portion underdone. I rotated my pan every 10 minutes . 
prob should have spread coals out better.. next time I’m gonna skip the chicken and go fish,shrimp,crab ,clams and a mild white fish. This dish highlights seafood in my opinion. Will be doing again.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

would you share your recipe? looks dang good.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably my favorite thing to eat.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, and don't skip the chicken especially the fatty parts..i put my chicken first to get the oil going and then add the left-over rice.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Probably my favorite thing to eat.


Interesting.....


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> oh, and don't skip the chicken especially the fatty parts..i put my chicken first to get the oil going and then add the left-over rice.
> jack


what about adding some grey snapper?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> would you share your recipe? looks dang good.
> jack


Basically serious eats.com paella mixed with Bobby flay and alton recipes loosely followed. It’s basically I think nothing more then a jambalya with Spanish spices and I think seafood stars more here then jamabalya. I broke my cherry with this one and made a lot of mistakes but if anyone’s got any tips please let me know cuse this flavor profile is really good !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

though it’s a good beer drinking cook🍺


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Drink a beer and figure out wtf do I do next🤫🤣


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> what about adding some grey snapper?


now, that is a novel idea. i've never done that before. ruby red lips paella. lol. i gotta try it.
first, i gotta book a head boat charter. any suggestions?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's a funny story about paella. the first time i made it, saffron was a key ingredient in the recipe i used. well, i found it at the grocery store but wow, a small piece of wax paper with about 15 stamens was about $25 dollars. after that i started using yellow seasoned rice. (they say saffron is more expensive than gold, i believe it)
jack


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

I was stationed in Rota, Spain for 3.5 years. Traditional Spanish paella was made in big pans right on the beach using rice and collected seafood. Chicken is OK, but the chorizo would detract from the flavors, IMO.

Dade County Florida does a giant paella cook-out at the capitol every year in Tallahassee during session. I believe they might have set the Guiness record for servings at one point. 

Now you've made me hungry. I'm going to have to make a batch myself.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

but the chorizo would detract from the flavors,
exactly, i don't use any pork in my paella
.Now you've made me hungry. I'm going to have to make a batch myself. 
yep, me too.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

im never using anything other then seafood next time.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

im gonna try and cook it next time on the concrete next to the pool while the wife is shopping as it’s the only level outside space we have. But may have to abort as I make a mess and she cleans the pool. and I don’t want to die🤣 but level surface I think is key to getting that crust right


----------

